# Dad's wood pile



## fuelfarmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello. I am somewhat new posting on this forum although I do stop by and read from time to time. Now the reason for posting. My dad is 81 and still cuts and splits wood. He has a pile of wood that should last a year or two. I just had to post the photos.


----------



## Dix (Nov 14, 2011)

God bless him.

I love it !


----------



## gyingling (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW, now that is a beautiful pile of wood!

That's great your dad still does that, sounds like it's good for him. I'm half his age and that would kick my backside.


----------



## Joey (Nov 14, 2011)

Man thats a heck of a pile,,,lots of really big stuff also.  What does he split with???  What kinda stove does he burn it in????  Thats awesome.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes. Nice. And thanks for sharing! And we need more information. What type of equipment does he use? I know a few guys like him. They have so much experience, they use their noggin more and their muscles less. And of course, hydraulic machinery is using your noggin as well.  ;-) What kind of equipment does he have?


----------



## stejus (Nov 14, 2011)

You say last a year or two!  That would be a year or two for all us wood burners out here with EPA stoves!


----------



## fuelfarmer (Nov 14, 2011)

He built a splitter that has a 24 in. stroke. The plunger moves at a good clip and goes all the way to the wedge. No gap when the cylinder is fully extended. We put together a 6 hp Briggs with two stage pump so he does not have to find a tractor when he wants to split wood. The splitter will fit on a tractor, but he like to bring the wood to the splitter.

He uses a tractor with front end loader when he heads to the woods. Or a skid loader. He brings it home one bucket at a time.

He burns the wood in a Sierra hearth stove. It does a nice job heating his house.


----------



## infinitymike (Nov 14, 2011)

Amazing!

I can tell you are proud of him, as you should be.

May God Bless him with many, many more years of cutting, splitting and burning.

Those pictures put a real smile on my face.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 14, 2011)

He built a splitter that has a 24 in. stroke. The plunger moves at a good clip and goes all the way to the wedge. No gap when the cylinder is fully extended. We put together a 6 hp Briggs with two stage pump so he does not have to find a tractor when he wants to split wood. The splitter will fit on a tractor, but he like to bring the wood to the splitter.
He uses a tractor with front end loader when he heads to the woods. Or a skid loader. He brings it home one bucket at a time.
He burns the wood in a Sierra hearth stove. It does a nice job heating his house.

Cool. It is awesome to see people like your father. Glad to see he is still at it. Thanks for sharing everything. And we will need to see some pictures of some of the splitting of that wood when you help your Dad. Great time, my father came down a few weeks ago and helped me stack some wood. He is 77. My mom was home getting some of her work done. She is also 77. Pretty cool. Have a good one man.


----------



## fossil (Nov 14, 2011)

That's not a wood pile...it's an IRA.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 14, 2011)

In Texas we had a saying for guys like your Dad. He is pretty much man.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 14, 2011)

Great pictures
That's why he's so young at 81  
Sweet woodshed!
Thanks for the post & pictures, it's inspiring!


----------



## rottiman (Nov 14, 2011)

Fantastic to see.  More power to him.  you are only as old as you want to be.  He is certainly and inspiration.  Thanx for the pics.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 14, 2011)

That's awesome.  :coolsmirk:  Dad turned 82 last month.He helps me a little on occasion,would love to do more,but with problems with lower back & right hip I dont want him to risk getting injured on these steeper slopes.I do at least 98% of the work myself,have for about 10 yrs now.He likes to sharpen the occasional chain,cut/carry a few smaller pieces for me & other 'light work'.But no splitting or heavy lifting.Its nice when I stop & take a break,gives us a chance to talk about stuff.

I've been sharpening my chains by hand for over 25 yrs,he taught me well.But I still cant sharpen  quite as fast as him,even though the edge quality is equal.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 14, 2011)

That is awsome! I can only hope I do do 1/2 of that when I am his age. What is on that 1 silo? Looks like a cell tower.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 14, 2011)

Fantastic he will works like that at his age. He is almost as old as BrotherBart! My hat is off to him.

I like the carport for holding the wood but I'd rather stack it than just throw it in. Still, in the background there is an excellent barn for holding firewood.


----------



## fuelfarmer (Nov 14, 2011)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> That is awsome! I can only hope I do do 1/2 of that when I am his age. What is on that 1 silo? Looks like a cell tower.



Yes the silo also is a cell tower. Every time they add new antennae they just leave tho old. The silo is starting to look like it has a punk rocker hair cut.


----------



## clarence olson (Nov 14, 2011)

some day when i grow up, i want to be like that. holy wood process, stack, envy. some day.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 14, 2011)

Love the stack of wood.
Love the fact that he's still working away . . . this said from a guy who realizes just how out of shape he is after a couple days of working in the woods.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Nov 14, 2011)

So awesome!  Your dad is both ingenious and industrious; very motivating.


----------



## tamarack (Nov 19, 2011)

I hope I'm as spry as your dad when I'm that old.  
He's the man.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 26, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> That's awesome.  :coolsmirk:  Dad turned 82 last month.He helps me a little on occasion,would love to do more,but with problems with lower back & right hip I dont want him to risk getting injured on these steeper slopes.I do at least 98% of the work myself,have for about 10 yrs now.He likes to sharpen the occasional chain,cut/carry a few smaller pieces for me & other 'light work'.But no splitting or heavy lifting.Its nice when I stop & take a break,gives us a chance to talk about stuff.
> 
> I've been sharpening my chains by hand for over 25 yrs,he taught me well.But I still cant sharpen  quite as fast as him,even though the edge quality is equal.


Thistle, you keep Dad with you. I'm not quite there yet, and I think my son is just like you, he will keep me with him to the end.  You have no idea what it means to him.   God Bless You.


----------



## jcjohnston (Nov 26, 2011)

I have 2 neighbors at 70 who still do all there own firewood, surely it is what helps keep them in shape. Thanks for sharing, the youth of today is a far cry from men like your father. Dont even get me going on the give me give me society that is coming behind the hard working men of his generation. Treasure the time with your father, lost mine at age 70 just 8 years after he retired, 3 years ago now and I miss him every day.


----------



## Wade A. (Dec 7, 2011)

Fuel Farmer.....that view looks familiar....Vesuvius or Greenville, Rockbridge Cty maybe...?


----------



## fuelfarmer (Dec 7, 2011)

ploughboy said:
			
		

> Fuel Farmer.....that view looks familiar....Vesuvius or Greenville, Rockbridge Cty maybe...?



Close. A little North, Rockingham county.


----------



## Wade A. (Dec 7, 2011)

Got it. My people on my mother's side are from over western Augusta County way, south of Staunton. Nice work, btw.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats awesome, 

If I had that much wood, I'd still be burning. Got a taste of it again when we had a power outage. Man wood heat is something. I just don't have the room for 3 seasons of wood at the house. When mom and dad sold the farm to move to Fla, My wood days we all but done. We tried buying seasoned local wood the next year. But, Just not the same as my seasoned wood. Most cut, split, deliver and charge a fortune for stuff that isn't seasoned at all!

Nice work dad! We know who's gonna be real warm this winter! ;-)


----------

